# Question?



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

How do you Guys pronounce Cichilds? 
I heard a guy pronounce it "sicklids"
I've also heard it prounced "chichilids"
Which is right?

Also I'm thinking of tuning my 55G into a Cichild tank, and I want to keep:
Red or Blue Peac o c k cichild
Electric yellow cichild
Firemouth Cichild

What other Cichild goes and lives well with these three fish?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They don't even go together.
You prononce it sick lid.
Yes, you could keep african cichlids in that setup, no firemouths with them though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, its SICKlid


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

"sicklid" here too!


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah sicklid and firemouths are south american require the ph and hardness of most fw fish as pea****s and eletric yellows are african and require hard alkaline water.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That's dumb that it stars out ****s


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

LMao i was wondering about that. I was like do people honstly take the time to **** it out, Its not a big deal. lol


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I think someone turned on the language filter and picked that word to block. (C**k part.) It just so happens that if that word is part of another, it filters that part of the word too.


----------

